# Mulligatawni soup - Fluval edge



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

upload to photobucket or anyother image hosting site, and copy and paste the


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
The area directly behind the box is where it is set up now.



The box was packed really well.

URL=http://img261.imageshack.us/i/img3359p.jpg/]







[/URL]

http://img830.imageshack.us/i/img3362.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

I filled the tank up put in substrate from my 55 gallon in the tank and did a 50/50 Tank water, R/O mix. then i put in this big rock I found while on vacation in the tank as the center piece. and planted the other two anubias. Ill probably add a couple more plants tomorrow but it will be a while before any inhabitants are added. I'm open to suggestions.






I really like this angle.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I like it. Make sure those two Anubias rhizomes are not buried in the substrate, though. Usually this causes them to rot.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

The stock halogen lights should be able to sustain the anubias if you place it right underneath the lights. Just be careful that the tank doesn't get too hot from the excess heat generated by the lights.

Also, just an FYI, flora = plants and fauna = livestock (you have the two mixed up in your OP)


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

*Update*

*DJ2005: Thanks,I learned about the the anubias the hard way with my 55 gallon*

*TLE041: I didn't catch that :icon_redf its like Potato Pototo to me. And when I said "If I can get any growth I meant substantial growth. If it goes at a snails pace I will Probably go "high-tech"*

A few more pics, hope to get a couple otos in town today and add a couple plants. Still cant decide on fish though.


----------



## Reeferjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

i love the look of the edge


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

*New Inhabitants!*

little update. I decided before I got the Otos I should add some testers. So instead I got some Ghost shrimp, but after seeing them practically fight to the death over a shrimp pellet (didn't realize how ironic it was at the time) and hearing some of the reports i read about them. I'm wondering if it would even be safe to put them with Otos, or any small fish for that matter. I really like how active they are though. So if anyone could give me some insight on this matter it would be helpful. Also I was thinking about supplementing with Excel and flourish, but I'm not sure if it would be safe for the shrimp And I would like to know.

Will add some pics of the ghost shrimp as soon s they come out of there cave.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ghost shrimps are little terrors IME. If you're looking for invertebrates that will help with algae (particularly thread algae), consider amano shrimps. I have 3 in both my nanos and they're great. They're pretty hardy as well.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw a post just recently about excel killing shrimp. But there was another one where people said it didn't. 
I read the referenced pdf here (a National Oceanic and Atmospheric website publication) but I couldn't find anything that specifically said it was harmful to invertibrates....
Anyone else?


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

TLE041 said:


> Ghost shrimps are little terrors IME. If you're looking for invertebrates that will help with algae (particularly thread algae), consider amano shrimps. I have 3 in both my nanos and they're great. They're pretty hardy as well.


*Clare; thanks for the references.*

I wasn't looking for anything to get rid of algae, at the time. i just needed a relatively cheep tester fish/shrimp that would keep me occupied until football season was over. Alas, I don't have anywhere to put them after that.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

soup_nazi said:


> *Clare; thanks for the references.*
> 
> I wasn't looking for anything to get rid of algae, at the time. i just needed a relatively cheep tester fish/shrimp that would keep me occupied until football season was over. Alas, I don't have anywhere to put them after that.


Good start, how did you get that rock in the opening??? lol

I love ghost shrimp!! I dont see why anyone would call them pests??? Ive kept them in all my tanks. As far as ottos go, WAIT! In all my experience ottos do not do well in new tanks. They need a well established tank. Give yours atleast 4-6 months before adding any, IMO.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

MlDukes said:


> Good start, how did you get that rock in the opening??? lol
> 
> I love ghost shrimp!! I dont see why anyone would call them pests??? Ive kept them in all my tanks. As far as ottos go, WAIT! In all my experience ottos do not do well in new tanks. They need a well established tank. Give yours atleast 4-6 months before adding any, IMO.


Ill tell you what, it was a really tight fit. I messured and it was a 5/8 inch gap on each side :icon_roll. To be honest It looks bigger in pictures because its angled in the opposite direction of the tank.

Same on the ghost shrimps to, they have a lot of character and are really active. But I'm not sure I trust them with small fish.

I came to that conclusion when I got to the LFS so I just got these on a whim to keep me occupied until football season gets over (as stated previously), which should be 3-4 months. Plus both the LFS and Wal-mart stopped selling them.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

What makes you think ghost shrimp will pester/harm small fish? I had a 10g with a school of 10 neons, 2 ottos, a peacock goby and 10+ ghost shrimp, no issues what so ever.. I have never seen one of mine even look twice at any fish. In my experience ghost shrimp do no harm what so ever.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

It's just from what I've read and seen they can be pretty aggresive and I'm not takin' any chances on this. Atleast until I can definitely say they won't hurt any fish I put in with them.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

I've gotten a little lazy these last couple weeks and need to update.


----------

